# Taylor Swift seen out wearing a flirty yellow mini skirt while out to dinner with Todrick Hall - August 24, 2016 (24x)



## Mandalorianer (25 Aug. 2016)

(Insgesamt 24 Dateien, 30.698.037 Bytes = 29,28 MiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4p (von 2012-10-14)​


----------



## RoadDog (25 Aug. 2016)

hat was von Tweety 

Thanks für Taylor immer wieder ein hübscher Anblick


----------



## StringFellowHawke (26 Aug. 2016)

Wow I love Taylor Swift
Thanks


----------



## ass20 (26 Aug. 2016)

Thanks so much for Taylor


----------



## bbs88x (13 Jan. 2020)

Diese Beine ...


----------



## Punisher (13 Jan. 2020)

tausend Dank dafür


----------

